# I survived the Swine Flu Jab



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Despite my original plan not to have the swine flu jab, I find myself working with two fragile babies, and was told to get the jab.

I had it on Monday night, and apart from a VERY sore arm, I have had no side effects (yet!) I feel relieved to have had it now, given that there have been several deaths and a lot of very ill people. 

Have others had it and did you have any side effects?

Ca


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> Despite my original plan not to have the swine flu jab, I find myself working with two fragile babies, and was told to get the jab.
> 
> I had it on Monday night, and apart from a VERY sore arm, I have had no side effects (yet!) I feel relieved to have had it now, given that there have been several deaths and a lot of very ill people.
> 
> ...


Not had it yet Ca, but being asthmatic, I thought that I might be called forward for one. 8O They usually do for the ordinary flu jab.

Glad to hear that you haven't suffered any after effects though.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Two of my grandchildren are having it tomorrow morning then coming to stay with us for the weekend  What did their parents know that we don't so I hope there are no after effects!

peedee


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ca
Good to hear you survived the jab. I would guess its similar to the old flu jab. We won't be able to get jabbed as we are away, but as we don't get in to any close contact with anyone but ourselves at the moment, we are probably fairly safe. Hope the fragile babies toughen up soon too.
Good wishes Canda


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I had a dose of flu-like symptoms but dunno if that was from the swine flu or normal flu jab as I had them a couple of days apart. The sore arm though was definitely from the swine flu - and it's not nice. :evil: 
Don't plan on lifting your arm above shoulder height or picking up the kettle for 48hrs after the jab - and if you bump your arm on something it'll bring tears to your eyes.

PS: Have the jab in the arm on the side you don't sleep on unless you fancy 48 hrs without sleep. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gaspode said:


> PS: Have the jab in the arm on the side you don't sleep on unless you fancy 48 hrs without sleep. :wink:


I always have potentially painful jabs in my right arm.

If your left arm throbs at every movement it can be very painful to change gear when driving.

Once was enough for me - I think it was a Cholera jab if I remember correctly. I just couldn't drive on the following day, and swapped seats with the gaffer before we even got off the drive. 8O 8O

Dave

P.S. That's another reason for not risking a dead left arm . . . . :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Once was enough for me - I think it was a Cholera jab if I remember correctly.


Was it cholera or typhoid? Can't remember myself but the swine flu effect is almost the same except you don't feel quite as bad. I seem to remember that when we had the first typhoid/cholera jab we both ended up in bed for several hours - and before you ask - no, the van didn't move and neither did the earth. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gaspode said:


> . . . and before you ask - no, the van didn't move and neither did the earth. :roll:


I bet you didn't move much either - too bloody painful. 8O 8O

I think it was typhoid now you mention it.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Was it cholera or typhoid?


I have had a few of these in my time and it was one of the worst for after effects. I used to find the best remedy was to keep active. I went swimming once after a shot and hardly suffered at all.



> Two of my grandchildren are having it tomorrow morning (Saturday) then coming to stay with us for the weekend


They were both fine, the eldest even went to swimming lessons as normal on Sunday. The younger walked the dog with me. However, children are given the swine flu vaccination in two doses a couple of weeks apart.

peedee


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*I survived the swine flu jab*

Had it yesterday. No side effects at all,not even a sore arm
Crimpleken


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I wish I had a sore arm Ihad the screaming s***s for 24 hours!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> I wish I had a sore arm Ihad the screaming s***s for 24 hours!!


 :lol:

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you still with us Ca :lol: 
The jabs the easy bit.

Dave p


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: I survived the swine flu jab*



crimpleken said:


> Had it yesterday. No side effects at all,not even a sore arm
> Crimpleken


Don't be too sure, the mythical horse will gallop accross your bed during night and will give you such a kick, you'll know about it tomorrow.

Fear not for old slient hooves is on his way.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Had mine yesterday swine in left arm and flu in right arm, left arm very sore after sleeping on it, right not too bad, waiting for any side affects hope to have NONE.

Ron


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> Despite my original plan not to have the swine flu jab, I find myself working with two fragile babies, and was told to get the jab.
> 
> I had it on Monday night, and apart from a VERY sore arm, I have had no side effects (yet!) I feel relieved to have had it now, given that there have been several deaths and a lot of very ill people.
> 
> ...


FWIW we had ours last Wednesday and apart from the bruised feeling in the arm we had no ill effects.

We had our 'normal' flu jab 2 weeks ago with again no ill effects.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Are you still with us Ca :lol:
> The jabs the easy bit.
> 
> Dave p


Hi Dave,
Yes I am still in the land of the living, no side effects since, though a week on the arm is still a bit sore, but it was worth it when I saw the look of relief on the face of the mother of one of the babies that I look after. These parents worry so much about their infants who might die if they contract swine flu, so the more people that have the vaccine the less risk there is for the babies.

Ca


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still with us Ca :lol:
> ...


It's a pity that the take up of the swine flu jab hasn't had a better take up rate among NHS nursing staff.
Being an ex NHS staff member and a cynic I think it's probably because "I've got swine flu," is an excuse they probably won't be able to use when they fancy a day off sick. :wink:


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

I had the regular flu jab in early Oct and barely noticed it.

Two weeks later a virus hit me [not flu said doc] but he visited 4 times and I felt I'd gone 15 rounds with Jo Lewis: a week in bed and week slowly getting back on my feet. 3 weeks later B got it. She is an "I'm Ok girl" but by golly she gave in this time and was in bed for 4 days! Sister in law in Cumbria had it and was admitted to Lancaster RI

The swine flu thingey: bit of a sore arm but nothing really.

Ike


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Swine Flu*

Yup had the Jab, very sore arm. Otherwise fit as a fiddle appart from Hypertension, Colesterol up, Glucose up, legs and back ache etc etc .

I felt fine untill I had my assesment today.

Steve


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I suspect the reason that there has been such a poor uptake of the vaccine among NHS staff is to do with the fact that many of us know just how (in)effective these flu vaccines are (look at the Cochrane review which examined the evidence). Even when they choose the right strain of virus for the seasonal flu vaccine the evidence shows that it is only 23% effective at preventing influenza like illness among vulnerable populations. 
It is also not true that if you have been vaccinated you can't pass the virus to someone else. The vaccine (if it works) means that when you get the virus it is unable to replicate in your body and make you ill because your immune system stops it. In some cases the virus can take up residence, usually in the nose or throat, and survive there for a time before being passed on to someone who is not immune and therefore it can reproduce. Experience has shown that people who are immune to a disease can still carry the virus and pass it on to close contacts (it happens every year when people who have been immunised against meningitis as a requirement of the visa to attend the Haj return home and carry meningitis with them then infecting a close contact, even though the carrier is completely well).


----------

